

Show HN: a bookmarking service that lets you monitor for content changes - retube

- Bookmarked pages are archived and content immediately indexed/searchable<p>- Search/browse your bookmarks without leaving the page you're on<p>- Optionally monitor any page - or part of page - for changing content. Optional email alerts.<p>- Random example use-case: monitoring a BBC news article for updates: http://app.bookmarkerpro.com/changes?fmt=html&#38;id=958&#38;newestid=964&#38;scroll=0<p>It's an early beta, we'd love to know what HNers thought. Free to sign up, try out: www.bookmarkerpro.com
======
retube
Clicky:

<http://www.bookmarkerpro.com>

[http://app.bookmarkerpro.com/changes?fmt=html&id=958&...](http://app.bookmarkerpro.com/changes?fmt=html&id=958&newestid=964&scroll=0)

